# Topics > Fun and humor >  Drunken robots

## Airicist

Drunken robot

Published on Apr 28, 2013




> Street performance in front of the flea market next to the Mauer Park in Berlin.

----------


## Airicist

Making drunk robot out of junks

Uploaded on Sep 12, 2011




> This is a funny little robot I made out of some junk HDD and CD-ROM Drives I had at home.
> I wanted to add some gunshots effects, but my software could not add what I wanted, it messed-up
> Everything. Still hoping to learn Adobe products to add any effect I want to

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 28, 2015

facebook.com/animationcrew/videos/1001419383232662




Robot Drinky: Drinking Robot
by Park Eun Chan  (Eunchan Park)

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> This robot's name is Drinky.
> He drinks really well!
> 
> On Christmas in 2012, I drank Soju (Korean alcohol) alone because I had no girl friend at that time. Drinking alone was definitely terrible!! so I couldn't drink anymore.
> Lastly, I put an extra glass in front of me and poured Soju into it. And then, I cheered by myself with the glass of Soju, as though there was someone in front of me.
> 
> Surprisingly, after that, the taste became totally to be changed!!!!!! WOW!!!
> 
> So, I could finally find the secret of taste of alcohol totally depends on existence of partner.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Drinking Robot Project

Published on Oct 12, 2014




> Intae Hwang
> SAIC MFA Show Spring 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Party opens at Art Center Nabi in Seoul

Published on Dec 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Percy - the hung over robot




> Percy - the hung over robot. by Clive Doherty
> Clive Doherty is an artist and engineer who works in a variety of materials to create kinetic and often functional pieces. He believes that art is intrinsic to and idea or concept and that beauty cannot exist without purpose.

----------


## Airicist

Drinky2 from Eunchan Park

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Drinky 2 : The younger sister of Drinky 1
> 
> Drinky 1 , the very first robot which can drink alcohol, costs a lot of money. Also it has a complicating technical structure so that people cannot make it easily. However, I think you can try to make this drinking robot with reasonable price from now on.
> 
> Actually, This is a robot for my wife because she cannot drink Korean alcohol Soju. But I like to drink the Soju with Korean BBQ at home. 
> 
> As I mentioned, in the first video, the taste of alcohol depends on person who I am with.

----------


## Airicist

Drinky2

Published on Jun 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Automatic bottle opening robot

Published on Jul 6, 2017




> Thank you to my twitch follower Shaladron for the idea to hold the stronger motor in place with a rubber band!

----------


## Airicist

Wine bot! For when you just want someone to share a glass of wine with

Published on Aug 27, 2017




> This worked out pretty much the way I thought it would. 
> Got some red wine on my wallpapers. All in the name of science, I guess.

----------


## Airicist

Drunk robot

Published on Aug 16, 2017




> When AI goes wrong...

----------


## Airicist

Drinky doesn't want drink with men

Published on Feb 28, 2018

----------


## html12345

Hi 
I'm Jeni
I saw most of the videos and like it
They are funny and interesting
keep up the good work

----------


## Appus

When robots start not only working for people but also get drunk, this will be our collapse. :Wink:

----------


## Airicist

Jocko the 3d printed Drinking Robot. Demo test and more.

Jul 6, 2020




> So here is my second type of drinking robot. This one is based on a vintage toy called Jocko the drinking Monkey. You can find youtube videos of vintage jocko toys. Here is one for example.
> https://youtu.be/dGl4b2Jb7-4
> The nice thing about this design is the liquid does get dumped in the mouth and the tube required is only about 30mm long.
> My type 1 drinking robot used a long tube to move the water from the cup back to the bottle. It can be seen here.
> https://youtu.be/W7b-0KttDG8
> If this is something you might like to build then help get this video 100 LIKES and 100 new subscribers. right now there is 1.6k subs.

----------

